# فى الضيق .. ومن الضيق



## Dr Fakhry (29 يونيو 2010)

*فى الضيق .. ومن الضيق*​ 

*" معه انا فى الضيق أنقذه وأمجده " ( مزمور 91: 15)*​ 
*هذا وعد إلهى لكل مؤمن يجتاز فى ضيقة ، أنه ينقذنا فى وسط الضيق قبل ان يخرجنا منه .*
*فمعية الرب معنا وسط الضيق ، تمنحنا تحملاً وصبراً ، بل تجعلنا نرى من خلاله تعزية وحلاوة ، لا نتذوقها إلا فى وسط الضيق.. فالرب فيه يحملنا ويحمل أثقالنا ، ويطمئننا لأنه المُمسك بزمام الأمور ، ولا يدعنا نُجرب فوق ما نحتمل ( 1كو 10: 13)*
*فى الضيق** : يكون الرب معنا فى الضيق لينقذنا من مخاطره ، ألم يكن مع يوسف فى بيت فوطيفار ، وايضا فى بيت السجن ، وباركه ، وأعطاه نجاحاً ومنحه نعمة ؟ وكذلك رفقاء دانيال فى وسط أتون النار " لم تكن للنار قوة على أجسامهم ، وشعره من رؤوسهم لم تحترق ، وسراويلهم لم تتغير ، ورائحة النار لم تأت عليهم " ، وذلك لانه كان معهم " الرابع شبيه بابن الآلهة " ( دانيال 3: 25، 27)*
*وايضا لم يفترس الأسود دانيال وهو فى جُب الأسود حيث إنه قال " إلهى أرسل ملاكه وسدّ أفواه الأسود ، فلم تضرنى " ( دا 6: 22)*
*من الضيق** : ولا يكتفى الرب بهذا بل ينقذنا ايضا من الضيق " يقودك من وجه الضيق الى رحب لا حصر فيه " ( اى 36: 16)*
*ألم يُخرج يوسف من السجن ؟ والفتية من الأتون ؟ ودانيال من جُب الأسود ؟ فهذا وعده لنا .*
*والضيق له وقت محدد من الله ، لا يتعداه ، لذا لا نقلق " لكم ضيق عشرة أيام " ( رؤ2: 10)، فعندما أتى الوقت المُعين من الله لخروج يوسف من السجن ، صدر الأمر الإلهى " فأرسل فرعون ودعا يوسف ، فأسرعوا به من السجن " ( تك 41: 14) ، فهو القائل " أنا الرب فى وقته أسرع به " ( اش60: 22)*
*وايضا للضيق غرض مُحدد من الرب لفائدتنا وبركتنا : فيه نتعلم الصبر " لان الضيق ينشئ صبراً " ( رو5: 3)*
*بعد الضيق :** وأخيراً بعد ان ينقذنا الرب من الضيق ، فهو يمجدنا ، كما رفع الرب يوسف ورقاه الى اسمى المراكز ، كذلك فعل مع دانيال ، وايضا تمجد إله الفتية الثلاثة ، وارتقوا الى مراكز رفيعة ، والرب " بارك آخرة أيوب أكثر من أولاه" ( اى42: 12)*
*عزيزى المُجرب .. هل ترهب الضيق ؟ أم تضطرب عندما يأتيك ؟ حول عينيك عن التجربة ، وانظر لمن يرافقك فيه ، بل ويُخرجك منه ، لذا يجب ان " نفتخر ايضا فى الضيقات " ( رو 5: 3)*


__._,_.___








.







__,_._,___


----------



## fight the devil (29 يونيو 2010)

انا في وسط ضيقه طالت الكثير
ولم استطع النوم هده الليله
طلبت من المسيح التعزيه
فقلت مع نفسي ...


يا يسوع سوف افتح منتدى الكنيسيه واريد منك تعزيه من البوابه الرئيسيه للمنتدى

ثم وقعت عيني على الموضوع الاول في الصفحه الرئيسه


شكرا للموضوع القيم  الذي عزاني كثيرا وربنا يبارك خدمتك


يا يسوع اثبت وعودك انت قلت "لن اتركك"

يا يسوع وانا اقول لك " لن اتركك حتى تباركني"


----------



## sparrow (29 يونيو 2010)

جميل و معزي جداا 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع 
شكرا على الموضوع يا دكتور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 يوليو 2010)

fight the devil قال:


> انا في وسط ضيقه طالت الكثير
> ولم استطع النوم هده الليله
> طلبت من المسيح التعزيه
> فقلت مع نفسي ...
> ...


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 يوليو 2010)

sparrow قال:


> جميل و معزي جداا
> شكرا لتعبك


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (22 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع يا دكتور
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (22 يوليو 2010)

شكرا

 للموضوع الرائع والجميل جداا

 الرب معاكم
​


----------



## dodoz (22 يوليو 2010)

_ميرسى لحضرتك _
_موضوع معزى جداا_
_يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك_​


----------



## happy angel (23 يوليو 2010)

*الضيق عناية من الله‫فى بعض الاحيان بل وفى اغلب الاوقات نجد 
انفسنا فى حاجه الى من نلتجا اليه فى وسط الضيق ومن يسمع شكوانا والاغرب 
اننا نترك الله ونبحث عن من يسمع غيره ويعتقد بعض الناس الذين اصابهم 
الضيقات ان الله هو الذى يلقى بهم فى الضيق 
ميرسى يادكتور موضوع معزى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (24 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *الضيق عناية من الله‫فى بعض الاحيان بل وفى اغلب الاوقات نجد *​
> *انفسنا فى حاجه الى من نلتجا اليه فى وسط الضيق ومن يسمع شكوانا والاغرب *
> *اننا نترك الله ونبحث عن من يسمع غيره ويعتقد بعض الناس الذين اصابهم *
> *الضيقات ان الله هو الذى يلقى بهم فى الضيق *
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (24 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ميرسى لحضرتك _
> 
> _موضوع معزى جداا_
> 
> _يسوع يبارك خدمتك وحياتك_​


 
شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (24 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا​
> للموضوع الرائع والجميل جداا​
> الرب معاكم​


 

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

